# 61-64 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE TOPS



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I know most of them are plastic and i have seen some with glass im trying to see who all has a lifted impala rag with a glass back window and if they have had problems with the glass breaking from hitting the rear strokes??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 15 2009, 11:59 PM~14203800
> *I know most of them are plastic and i have seen some with glass im trying to see who all has a lifted impala rag with a glass back window and if they have had problems with the glass breaking from hitting the rear strokes??
> *


?? 78 views not one response?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ive found that if u only use 10s, with coil over...top port fitting, and use the 1 ton precut red springs.(i think reds still sells them) it will lay out perfect, and lock up normal, and the fitting will poke thru the trunk just enuff to get the hose on, it worked great for me. and didnt mess up the window. so a glass window should be ok

laid out..










locked up










i dont have the picture of the cylinder and fitting anymore but use the combo that ive used and you wont have problems.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2009, 06:00 PM~14356578
> *ive found that if u only use 10s, with coil over...top port fitting, and use the 1 ton precut red springs.(i think reds still sells them) it will lay out perfect, and lock up normal, and the fitting will poke thru the trunk just enuff to get the hose on, it worked great for me.  and didnt mess up the window. so a glass window should be ok
> 
> laid out..
> ...


THANKS AND NICE RIDE MAN


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2009, 07:00 PM~14356578
> *ive found that if u only use 10s, with coil over...top port fitting, and use the 1 ton precut red springs.(i think reds still sells them) it will lay out perfect, and lock up normal, and the fitting will poke thru the trunk just enuff to get the hose on, it worked great for me.  and didnt mess up the window. so a glass window should be ok
> 
> laid out..
> ...


you gotta be careful one wrong move and BAMO just stick with plastic :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2009, 06:00 PM~14356578
> *ive found that if u only use 10s, with coil over...top port fitting, and use the 1 ton precut red springs.(i think reds still sells them) it will lay out perfect, and lock up normal, and the fitting will poke thru the trunk just enuff to get the hose on, it worked great for me.  and didnt mess up the window. so a glass window should be ok
> 
> laid out..
> ...


Do you have pics of how far into the trunk the strokes sit ???


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

i had a glass back window in a 75 rag and was running 10 inch side ports and still busted that bitch. but what about them little glass windows i see in some of the southside rags and shit. are they narrow enough to fit between the cylinders?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

plastic looks like crap after a couple years


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 25 2009, 12:40 PM~14579399
> *Do you have pics of how far into the trunk the strokes sit ???
> *


no i sure dont. i sold the car back in 06. but with 10 inch cylinders, and with the red 1 ton precut coils...coil over. it sat perfect the fitting poked thru the trunk about 2 inches , just enough to get the hose on good....


----------



## NMR-rek (Apr 10, 2009)

i got 10 inch strokes and they broke my glass window---- go plastic if u want to b safe


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

OK so i'm looking into that smaller rear glass with the chrome trim, i rarely see it , i know its custom but it looks badass, anyproblems with those?


----------

